# Shutterfly Export?



## joshua (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone come across a Lightroom to Shutterfly export? I've looked around and haven't seen one yet.

Thanks!


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 4, 2007)

Not yet. You could put a comment on Jeffrey's page and see if he'll do one. Busy guy, though.



Don


----------



## joshua (Dec 4, 2007)

Not a bad idea... though you'd think the Shutterfly et al. people would do it themselves asap.



			
				DonRicklin;4'64 said:
			
		

> Not yet. You could put a comment on Jeffrey's page and see if he'll do one. Busy guy, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 4, 2007)

Are they even aware of Lightroom? Let alone the possibility of a Plugin for it to make users of there site have an easier time of it.


Don


----------



## joshua (Dec 4, 2007)

how can someone not be aware of Lightroom? blasphemy!


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 4, 2007)

I am constantly surprised by Pro Photographers who are more or less unaware of Lightroom and it's utility.

Usually Press and those who work for someone else.

Don


----------



## Craig M (Dec 7, 2007)

How difficult would it be for someone to modify the flicker plugin for shutterfly?


----------



## DonMcKee (May 6, 2009)

I've just released version 1.' of my *Shutterfly Upload* plugin.  Please visit

http://www.don-mckee.com/lightoom/shutterfly-upload/

for more information.

-Don


----------



## pyounger (Oct 7, 2011)

I used the export, and it's handy. But my captions don't come across. A way to fix that?


----------



## DonMcKee (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, I just happened across your post:



pyounger said:


> I used the export, and it's handy. But my captions don't come across. A way to fix that?



Unfortunately,  Shutterfly's API doesn't support setting the title or caption  information on images.  

-Don


----------

